# Recommended training in E Midlands?



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi

Newbie here...about to upgrade my John Lewis bought Sage to a Lelit Mara 62 and Niche Zero grinder but would like to get some training to fully understand everything. Can anyone recommend a good training course in the E Midlands? Bella Barista are not too far away (about 30 miles), in fact will be buying my Lelit from there. Are their courses any good? 200 Degrees in Nottingham about 45 miles away, similarly are they any good?

Many thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

What specifically would you like to learn from the training, are there consistent things about the drinks you are making with the Sage that aren't what you'd like them to be?

What sage machine do you have currently and what grinder have you been using?

It's possible that a forum member nearby may be able to help you out or offer some training.


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi

I am replacing a Sage Barista Express Beans-To-Cup. While it served me well, it was kind of a machine that I only just used the basic settings without fully understanding everything. I get the basics but need the next level as I am investing this much in the Lelit and Niche.

I would like to understand about the different grinds and what differences these make, techniques used for extraction, timings etc. Basics of cleaning and maintenance. I know you can get some info from youtube, but a good practical session makes a massive difference.

Thanks


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Did the Bella Barista home barista course last weekend. It was OK, although it's pretty basic and the 'hands on' time is minimal due to the amount of people in the session. If you have a basic knowledge of espresso making then you'll be past the level of that particular course in all honesty.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

gr4z said:


> Hi
> 
> I am replacing a Sage Barista Express Beans-To-Cup. While it served me well, it was kind of a machine that I only just used the basic settings without fully understanding everything. I get the basics but need the next level as I am investing this much in the Lelit and Niche.
> 
> ...


Where are you based?


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Where are you based?


I'm near Stamford in Lincolnshire.


----------



## enrm6 (Jun 7, 2018)

I attended Bella Barista's basic course and found it very helpful as someone starting out. It covered everything from the growing and roasting of beans, aroma differentiation, cupping and then making espresso from a range of machine types and texturing milk. There seemed to be an option on the brewing method that would be covered, but as everyone there was interested in espresso that's what they focused on but I got the impression if some of the group were interested in other methods they would have covered those too.

It was also useful for me as the machine I was looking to buy was in the training room so I got hands on before I bought. Which I also did at the same time. The course was on a Saturday and the shop is not normally open, but they allowed the training group to access it and were happy to setup and test a machine for me to buy. I had checked all this before hand and they were super helpful and willing to oblige.

BB is about 40 miles from me but I dropped the kids at an outdoor adventure place in Wellingborough whilst I had a morning learning about coffee, bought a shiny coffee machine and then we all had lunch. So the distance seemed inconsequential.


----------



## Cjogo (Aug 11, 2017)

I agree with @enrm6:- the Bella Barista course allows you to play with the specific or similar espresso machines at the same time as dos and don'ts from those around. Highly recommended.

Personally I've found that reading books on Coffee, watching You Tube videos and videos on prosumers websites to also be beneficial.

Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you guys. I am driving by BB later today to pick up my Lelit so will enquire and try to book their course. Looking online it's a popular program. Next one is in April.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gr4z said:


> Thank you guys. I am driving by BB later today to pick up my Lelit so will enquire and try to book their course. Looking online it's a popular program. Next one is in April.
> 
> Cheers


200 degrees a

Used to do a range of course for latte are , beginner and more advanced.i think the specialty cafe in Nottingham also do some.he really knows his stuff. Pop into either cafe and ask em about em


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Foundry in Sheffield do courses too


----------

